# Hintergrundfarbe transparent machen



## Berniebastler (17. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag 

Habe foglendes Problem.

Ein Bild, weisse und graue Grafik und Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund, möchte ich so bearbeiten.

Ich möchte, dass die schwarze Farbe - der Hintergrund - transparaent ist, so daß ich das Bild als GIF bzw. PNG abspeichern kann. Wie bekomme ich das Schwarz in Transparent nun?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Unterstützung.


----------



## fluessig (17. Februar 2005)

Kopier das Bild auf eine neue Ebene (Ebene duplizieren).

Dann füge eine neue Ebene zwischen diese Kopie und die Hintergrundebene ein.

Lösche die Hintergrundebene.

Markiere den schwarzen Bereich (am besten mit dem Zauberstab) und lösche ihn.

Die Schrift ist jetzt auf transparentem Untergrund -> für Web speichern, fertig.

//Edit: Peinliche Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert  
und willkommen im Forum Berniebastler


----------



## mig17soft (9. August 2005)

Hallo, ich habe Photoshop CS2 (englisch) und da gibt es ein einfaches Tool, das genau wie der Zauberstab arbeitet, aber gleichzeitig den Hintergrund transparent macht. Das Tool liegt hinter dem Radiergummi. - Links klick auf das Radiergummi und leicht nach rechts ziehen. Es werden drei Tools angezeigt. Das entscheidene Tool ist der Magische Radiergummi (Ich hoffe, ich habe es richtig übersetzt - engl. Magic eraser tool)


----------



## Vale-Feil (9. August 2005)

@mig17soft ja du hast es richtig übersetzt bis auf den Artikel = der Magische Radiergummi


----------

